
A city built on crypto - edf13
https://bitcointopia.org/
======
herbst
This sounds awesome. A shame I wouldn't want to move to nevada (or even the
US.) however I am curious to see how this turns out.

~~~
edf13
Yes - very curious to see if this goes ahead... lots of issues ahead. Any
planning in place etc?

Big plans and to be honest I can't see it going ahead, even though they claim
to be selling plots already.

